# KBC tracker - switched lenders



## Jazzer1 (26 Jan 2018)

Hi, I am new to this Tracker Examination scandal. I was a customer of KBC ....but last year I moved banks for a better variable rate.But just before Xmas I received a letter from K.B.C to say my account will be for review in the Examination. I drew down my Mortgages on the 6th of March 2008 and fixed for 2 years with a broker. I do remember the Broker saying I would roll on to a tracker when my fixed term expired.on my loan offer letter states I would roll on to a "prevailing variable rate".......which I presumed was a tracker rate due to the info my Broker told me at that time. I did ring k.b.c in 2010 and 2012 to fight my case but they said "I was never able to move onto a tracker rate". I have wrote to K.B.C to ask when will my account be reviewed but they said it could be a few months. Could anyone give me some advice on this matter or do I just have to wait for the review to be completed. Thanks


----------



## peemac (26 Jan 2018)

Jazzer1 said:


> Hi, I am new to this Tracker Examination scandal. I was a customer of KBC ....but last year I moved banks for a better variable rate.But just before Xmas I received a letter from K.B.C to say my account will be for review in the Examination.


Have you received a letter saying your are "considered as impacted" yet? Maybe the letter you got is worded in a way that confirms ina  roundabout way that you are impacted.
Based on what you say, you should be in the impacted group and due for refund and possible transfer back of your mortgage to KBC at the tracker rate.


----------



## Jazzer1 (26 Jan 2018)

The letter just states that "my mortgage is currently being considered as part of the ongoing  Tracker Mortgage review and we will be in touch when it's completed". There is no wording such as "Impacted" on it. I have rang the Tracker Examination tram to see if I am deemed impact but they can't give me any info.


----------



## peemac (26 Jan 2018)

Jazzer1 said:


> The letter just states that "my mortgage is currently being considered as part of the ongoing  Tracker Mortgage review and we will be in touch when it's completed". There is no wording such as "Impacted" on it. I have rang the Tracker Examination tram to see if I am deemed impact but they can't give me any info.


I woudl suggest sending them an email trackermortgageexamination@kbc.ie and ask them to give you an update.

I woudl be quietly confident of a good outcome, but I haven't heard of this particular wording on a letter - but it could be becasue you are not currently a customer.


----------



## Jazzer1 (26 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the advice peemac. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Jazzer1 (29 Jan 2018)

Hi peemac, I said I would let you know how I got on, Rang kbc this morning and was.told my account is not impacted.......
1. Applied for mortgage jan/Feb08 fixed for 2 years
2.100%Mortgage 
3.went through Broker who advised us "PREVAILING RATE / Home loans renewal rate was tracker.
4. All wording on my loan offer is identical to that of account that were deemed impacted.
 I have contacted pauric kissane for his advice on the matter.I genuinely found K.B.C very strange on the phone this morning. The woman on the other end of the phone said the reason why my account is not impacted is because I went from a fixed to a standard variable rate. In my eyes that doesn't make sense as I was in the correct time frame which kbc said they would class as impacted.


----------



## DamC82 (29 Jan 2018)

Another strange one. That said not surprising, perhaps because you drew down beyond the February deadline?
The helpline is a complete shambles so I wouldn't accept what they tell you as final, several people have had contradictory letters after being told something by the advice line


----------



## Jazzer1 (29 Jan 2018)

I drew down on the 6th march 08.But I thought the criteria was not when you drew down but when you applied for the mortgage.


----------



## Lightening (1 Feb 2018)

Jazzer1 said:


> Hi peemac, I said I would let you know how I got on, Rang kbc this morning and was.told my account is not impacted.......
> 1. Applied for mortgage jan/Feb08 fixed for 2 years
> 2.100%Mortgage
> 3.went through Broker who advised us "PREVAILING RATE / Home loans renewal rate was tracker.
> ...




If you look at the last line of the quote below "if the account is still open" this may be the answer. This is KBC s criteria. Other banks have not stated this. 

. 650 PDH (Private Dwelling Home) mortgage accounts are now also identified as impacted. These related to new mortgage applications in the period November 2006 to February 2008 that drew down their mortgage on a fixed rate with a roll off to a standard variable rate. While these customers were never on a tracker rate, KBC has decided to offer these PDH customers a tracker rate product if the account is still open.


----------



## Jazzer1 (1 Feb 2018)

Maybe Lightening,When I asked the reason I wasn't impacted they didn't say that!. They went on with some bull that I had to revert back to S.V.R after my fixed rate when I have the same contract as other people on this forum who were deemed impacted. I feel that kbc are trying their best to ignore me because at no time in this process have they contacted me. The way I see it is If someone was deemed impacted with the same terms and conditions as me the I should be the same. The way kbc are trying to get out of this is by saying they are dealing with every case individually and not in cohorts of accounts.


----------

